# Glass lens for D Maglite



## monkeyboy (Sep 11, 2006)

This may have been discussed already but,

I've just discovered the perfect glass lens to fit a D size maglite (Does the C mag use the same size lens?). A 55mm photographic filter fits perfectly if you remove it from the metal frame. The diameter of the glass is exactly the same. I used a Hoya multicoated (UV) filter which should give excellent light transmission. The Hoya pro-1 and pro-1 digital filters have even better multicoatings but are slight overkill IMO. These are much clearer and more scratch resistant than the plastic lens, in fact you can't even see that its there.

It is slightly thicker than the plastic lens though, so the top section doesn't close fully with the stock reflector although the gap left is qiute small.


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 11, 2006)

That sounds like an excellent option. You may also purchase a purpose designed lens called the 'UCL' from flashlightlens.com


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Sep 11, 2006)

also from here $6.00 each delivered.

http://fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=25_26&products_id=43

regards.


----------



## ciam (Sep 12, 2006)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> also from here $6.00 each delivered.
> 
> http://fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=25_26&products_id=43
> 
> regards.


 
It may be a stupid question. I wonder if the hardening process would somehow decrease the light transmission of the lens, however slightly. I wanted to add these lens last time when I ordered my L1T from that store, but held back because of this doubt. Hope someone could clear this up for me.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Sep 12, 2006)

monkeyboy said:


> ...(Does the C mag use the same size lens?)


Yes.

The UCLs from flashlightlens.com are pretty cost effective -- I bought a CPF Special from him for four of them. They seem to work well for any LED application *except* UV.


----------



## andrewwynn (Sep 14, 2006)

sub.. thanks for pointing out the UV issue.. i'm about to make a UV light! dodged a bullet there.

For the best value in a simple glass lens you can get an actual maglite glass lens as a replacement part for $2.50.. just follow the links from maglite's website to one of their distributors.. 'flashlight king'.. and find the 'C-D glass lens'.. amazing value.. it's just a plain glass window, nowhere near as nice as the UCL but a heck of a lot cheaper.. so for a basic mod i've used them... any place i don't want plastic anymore, but don't want to put the UCL or borofloat (more expensive) in. 

-awr


----------



## Long John (Sep 14, 2006)

I used an UCL in my lovely Trilux-Mag but after a little hit, the glas was broken (in 6 or 7 pieces):thumbsdow.

It was really a little hit with the bezelring at a doorframe, not with the glas!

So I have a bright, nice and reliable light with such a sensitive glas? Not for me, so I decided to order a few hardened mineral glas lenses from here:

http://fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=25_26&products_id=43

They seems to be great. With my pure eyes I can't see a reduced output.

So since the UCL's are not hardened, I would never buy them again.


Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## andrewwynn (Sep 14, 2006)

very valid point about the UCL.. they are fragile! I've also cracked several from heat with high-power flashlights.. 

I'm about to make a big order of those hardened mineral glass lenses.. they are the only 'modder lens' i'm aware of that has finished edges.. it's the minute cracks around the edge that allow for a catastrophic failure.. a smooth glass edge is as hard as steel.. for glass to break it needs a microscopic crack to start.


----------



## monkeyboy (Sep 14, 2006)

If you want the best anti-reflection coatings and the clearest glass, I think a photographic filter is the way to go. The edges are quite smooth and they are incredibly tough (I tried to break one before). Only drawback is the cost (for a good one). Traditionally, the only protective camera filters available were skylight and UV, both of which filter out UV, but HOYA now make protective filters which don't filter UV. It's available in their pro-1 digital range of filters.

http://www.hoyafilter.com/products/hoya/pro1d-02.html


The only issue here is the cost, but if you need to have the best...

btw, I haven't tried the 55mm pro-1 digital for size, just the standard Hoya HMC.


----------



## etc (Nov 14, 2006)

I tried lenses from both flashlight king and fenix store. The former is OK and the latter is nicer still (smoother edges). If you want the best not too expensive lenses, 4Seven has them. 

I don't know about these UCL, they are probably most clear, but the fragile aspect scares me.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Nov 15, 2006)

I keep the stock plastic one at the cost of scratches and lost light because it won't crack. Even though I'm not rough I don't want a shattered lens!


----------



## snipinglight (Mar 2, 2007)

I tried one today, and it fits perfectly and there is no gap between the bezel and head. Dont grind off the metal ring of the filter, just remove the retaining ring and the glass comes off nicely, took me less than a minute to do so. The HMC HOYA filter is really clear, looks like nothing on the light. Thanks monkeyboy.


monkeyboy said:


> This may have been discussed already but,
> 
> I've just discovered the perfect glass lens to fit a D size maglite (Does the C mag use the same size lens?). A 55mm photographic filter fits perfectly if you remove it from the metal frame. The diameter of the glass is exactly the same. I used a Hoya multicoated (UV) filter which should give excellent light transmission. The Hoya pro-1 and pro-1 digital filters have even better multicoatings but are slight overkill IMO. These are much clearer and more scratch resistant than the plastic lens, in fact you can't even see that its there.
> 
> It is slightly thicker than the plastic lens though, so the top section doesn't close fully with the stock reflector although the gap left is qiute small.


----------

